# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مناورة بدر الكبرى 96 وأهميتها

## سيد جعيتم

*
مناورة بدر الكبرى 96 وأهميتهاالمناورات العسكرية تدريب ميدانى فى جو يتطابق مع جو المعركة الحقيقى وقد تكون المناورة خاصة بدولة واحدة مثل مناورة بدر الكبرى التى تتكرر على فترات ومناورات بدوى التى تكون على شكل دورى كل بضعة أعوام علاوة على المناورات الخاصة بكل سلاح والتى تجرى أكثر من مرة فى العام الواحد . وقد تكون بمشاركة دول أخرى مثل مناورات النجم الساطع التى تعتبر أكبر مناورة جوية وبرية وبحرية بمشاركة قوات أكثر من دولة على راسهم القوات الأمريكية وهى تجرى على الأرض المصرية منذ عام 1980وكانت قد بدأت كمناورة بين القوات الأمريكية والمصرية ثم تم ضم دول أخرى اليها منها دول عربية مثل الأردن واليمن والكويت ودول أوربية منها المانيا وفرنسا وبريطانيا ودول أسيوية مثل أوزبكستان وباكستان والهند ودول أخرى .
 وقد أستفادت مصر كثيراً من مناورات النجم الساطع التى تتم بشكل دورى كل سنتان ففيها نتعرف على أحدث الأسلحة وعلى أحدث التكتيكات الخاصة بقوات الدول المشاركة .
كما شاركت القوات المسلحة المصرية والقوات المسلحة السعودية فى مناورة برية فى منطقة شملت أغراض الإستطلاع لمناطق إنزال القوات وإحتلال الأهداف المحددة والدفاع عنها وأعمال الإخفاء والتموية وأعمال القتال الليلية . 


ولكننا سنركز على مناورة بدر الكبرى سبتمبر عام  1996والتى تكررت عام 2008 بواسطة الجيش الثالث الميدانى.
أستعدت أقمار التجسس لجميع الدول وبصفة خاصة الأقمار الأمريكية والإسرائيلية لتتبع المناورة المصرية الضخمة التى أعلن عنها وكان إتجاه المناورة جنوباً وهذا الإتجاه أشاع الطمئنينه فى قلب الصهاينة فالمناورة بعيداص عنهم ولا تستهدفهم حتى بالتدريب .
المناورة كبرى بالفعل وتشارك فيها كل أفرع القوات المسلحة ويشرف عليها وزير الدفاع المصرى شخصياً حيث يجلس فى غرفة العمليات الرئيسية ومعه قادة الأسلحة وقد تم تحديد الهدف الإستراتيجى والتعبوى للمناورة مع أعطاء قادة الوحدات الفرعية حرية الحركة فى إطار الخطة الرئيسية .
يدخل مركز القيادة الرئيسى القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وبعد أجتماع سريع مع القائد العام وقادة الأفرع تم أعطاء أمر مفاجىء لجميع القوات للتحرك شمال شرق لصد هجوم للعدو على أرضنا .
رغم ضخامة القوات المشتركة فى المناورة فقد ذهل كل من يراقبها لسرعة إستجابة القوات وتغيير الإتجا فى وقت قياسى من إتجاه الجنوب لإتجاه شمال شرق مما أقلق مضاجع العدو الصهيونى .
كان القلق الأكبر لديهم لفشل الإستخبارات الأمريكية والإسرائيلية فى إستكشاف الهدف الحقيقى للمناورة وهو ما ذكرهم بفشلهم الذريع فى تحديد موعد الهجوم المصرى لإسترداد الكرامة المصرية والعربية فى أكتوبر 1973.
الإختلاف بين الموعدين موعد حرب اكتوبر المجيدة وبين مناورة بدر الكبرى أن فى أكتوبر كان المانع المائع وضفته الشرقية المحتلة يشكل مانع مائع مسلح يصعب على أى قوات إختراقه أما فى المناورة فإن المانع المائى كان مصرياً خالصاً مما أعطى سرعة فى نشر الكبارى وعبور القناة وكذا الإنزال على سيناء من جميع الإتجاهات .
كان التخطيط التعبوى يشمل أن تجرى المناورات في المنطقة الواقعة بين جبل الليباني الواقع وسط سيناء حتى بئر الجفجافه الواقع جنوبي العريش مع عدم المساس بالمناطق المحددة فى إتفاقية كامب ديفيد والتى تحدد أماكن تواجد القوات وتسليحها ولكن ما حدث فى هذه المناورة أسقط هذا التحديد وتأكد العدو من قدرة القوات المصرية على نشر قواتها المسلحة فى كل سيناء فى زمن قياسى.  وهذا ما أطار النوم من عين النتن ياهو الذى كان يترأس الحكومة اليمنية الإسرائيلية وقتها ( ولايته الأولى ) فراح هو ووزير دفاعه يشكون مصر لكل العالم وبصفة خاصة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهذا خير دليل على نجاح المناورة وتأكدهم أنهم العدو الأول لمصر والعرب.
عبرت القوات المصرية البرية عالية التدريب وكذا القوات المدرعة بدبباتها البرمائية والمدرعات الغربية والشرقية والعربات المدرعة القناة أما فى الماء بواسطة العربات البرمائية أو فوق الكبارى بالنسبة لباقى القوات وذهل العدو عندما رأى الدبابات الشرقية من طراز تى 34 وحتى تى 62 بعد تعديلها وتطويرها تسير إلى جنب الدبابات الغربية الأمريكية الصنع  أم 60 أيه 3 التى صنعتها مصر  باسم رمسيس ودبابات أبرامز كما  أهلهم قدرة العربات المدرعة المصريةالعربات الصنع من طراز فهد ووليد وهى تسابق المدرعات الأمريكية أم 113 فى السرعة والكفأة والتسليح .
وهنا تأكد العدو بأن التصريحات المصرية عن تطوير الإسلحة الشرقية لم يكن كلام للإستهلاك بل طورت بالفعل لتواكب أحدث المستويات العالمية ووأقلقهم أكثر أن الجزء الأكبر من تطوير هذه الإسلحة تم بأيى المصريين  كما تم الإستعانة بدول أخرى فى تحديث هذه الأسلحة فتمازجت مع الأسلحة الغربية .

-	أنطبق نفس التطور على سلاح الطيران المصرى فقد كانت هناك غطاء ومظلة جوية متكاملة ومستمرة فوق القوات الزاحفة لسيناء فكانت الطائرات الشرقية الميج 21 المسلحة تسليحاً غربياًبصواريخ سايد ويندر و الميج 17السوخوى 17 تنافس الطائرات الغربية ميراج 5 والميراج 2000 وطائرات الفانتوم أف 4 وطائرات أف 16والطائرات الصينية أف 6 وأف 7 وشاركت فى الغطاء الجوى طائرات التدريب : إلـ 29 و إلـ 39و الأفا جيت والتوكانو.

بعد تحديد أماكن تواجد قوات العدو فى العمق صدرت الأوامر لإنزال قوات المظلات فوق هذه الأماكن فرأى العدو طائرات كان من المفترض أنها خارج الخدمة من مدة طويلة تحمل المظليين الذين يقفزون بمظلاتهم الحديثة من طائرات اليوشن 18 والأنتينوف الروسية الصنع كما أن باقة الدفعات كانت تقفز من طائرات البافلوا الكندية وطائرات السى 130 الأمريكية الصنع . ثم تم إنزال القوات الخاصة بالطائرات المروحية ( الهليكوبتر ) مى 6 و ومى 8 والكوماندو والأباتشى والشينوك وقد شاركوا فى قصف قوات العدو ومعهم الطائرة والجازيل


وتمت كل هذه العمليات تحت مظلة من طائرات الإنذار المبكر أى تو سى .

وقد أمن الدفاع الجوى المصرى المدعمة بوسائل الحرب الإلكترونية المنطقة بمنظومة رائعة غطت كل سماء سيناء بل تعدتها لخارج حدود سيناء بمسافة طويلة وكان التأمين ضد خطر الطائرات والصواريخ أرض أرض المملوكة للعدو  • وأثار إعجاب المراقبين وقلق العدو إشتراك الأنظمة المصنوعة والمطورة فى مصر فى هذه المناورة ومنها نظام سينا 23 الذى 
يعطى كثافة والمركب على على المدرعة M-113 وله حرية الدوران والمزود بانظمة روئية ليلية ومجسات ليزرية و مدفعان عيار 23ملم و مدمج به انظمة عين صقر كما تم تزويده برادار مستقل .

كما شارك نظام ثانيا : نظام طير الصباح وهو تطويردقة لصواريخ سام -2 و تحديث نوعية المتفجرات المستخدمة فى رأس الصاروخ وجعل مسافته الأعتراضية أطول .
وشارك النظام المصرى آمون الذى طور بالإشترام مع إيطاليا وهو مشتق من منظومة سكاى جراد ويستخدم فى تدمير الاهداف على الارتفاع المنخفض واصابت الاهداف اصابة مباشرة .

كما شارك نظام عين الصقر  وهو تطوير لنظام ال Sa-7 وهو نظام قصير المدى محمول على الكتف او مدمج على وحدات مدرعة موجه بالاشعة تحت الحمراء ويتميز هذا النظام بسهولة الاستخدام ومرونة الحركة ويمكن استخدام النظام عين صقر بشكل منفرد بواسطة فرد واحد أو بدمجه ضمن منظومة متكاملة للدفاع الجوى وقد اعترف الروس بأن هذا النظام تفوق على المنظومة الروسية Sa-7 


وفى مجال المدفعية استخدمت جميع أنواع المدفعية ومن المعلوم تفوق مصر فى مجال المدفعية والقوات البرية عن مثيلاتهم بالجيش الإسرائيلى .



وقد قامت القوات البحرية المصرية بفرض حزام بحرى على منطقة المناورات ب 70 قطعة بحرية ( غواصات / مدمرات / فرقطات / لنشات صواريخ / ضفادع بشرية .. الخ ).
ولنا أن نتخيل منظر القوات المصرية مدرعة وبرية تنطلق فى سيناء تحت غطاء جوى من الطائرات المقاتلة . وقد شهد المراقبين الدوليين بنجاح القوات المصرية فى خلال يومان  فى إجبار العدو للتقهقر للخلف وسحب قواته من سيناء حتى الحدود الدولية بين إسرائيل ومصروأشادوا بنجاح القوات  فى أستخدام حرية الحركة بسرعة فائقة.
وقد صدرت العديد من التقارير الإسرائيلية تلخص الأتى :
- المناوراة بدر كان العدو المفترض فيها هو اسرائيل و قدروا أعداد  القوات المصرية التي شاركت فى المناورة ب 35000 جندي 
- يستغرب التقرير من ان العدو المفترض في هذه المناورة هي اسرائيل رغم وجود معاهدة سلام .
-  ان مصر قامت باعادة بناء و تحديث قواتها المسلحة بعد حرب 73 بجميع أفرعها الرئيسية حيث انفقت اكتر من 80 % من المعونة العسكرية علي تحديث قواتها الجوية .

وكشفت مصادر صحفية عبرية أن إسرائيل بعثت باحتجاج إلى مصر على مناورة بدر الكبرى .
واستنادًا إلى ما أوردته صحيفة "معاريف"؛ فقد جاء الاحتجاج في رسالة نقلها "عموس جلعاد"، رئيس الهيئة الأمنية والسياسية في وزارة الحرب "الإسرائيلية" لوزير الدفاع المصري "حسين طنطاوي" ورئيس المخابرات المصرية العامة اللواء "عمر سليمان"، وذلك أثناء زيارة جلعاد الأخيرة إلى القاهرة.
واعتبرت "إسرائيل"، في رسالتها الاحتجاجية، أن المناورات العسكرية التي تجريها مصر، موجهةٌ ضدها.
ويتعلق الاحتجاج "الإسرائيلي" بالمناورة العسكرية الضخمة التي أجرتها مصر في سيناء المصرية واستغرقت خمسة أيام تدربت خلالها قوات برية وجوية من الجيش المصري على عبور قناة السويس كما حدث في حرب أكتوبر 1973 في "10 رمضان" وهو الاسم الذي حملته المناورات.
وبحسب "معاريف"، فقد عبر عموس جلعاد للمسئولين المصريين أيضًا عن قلق "إسرائيل" مما أسماه بـ"انعدام التنسيق والتعاون بين قيادتي الجيشين الإسرائيلي والمصري".
مصر تبقي على الخيار الهجومي:
ونظرت وسائل الإعلام "الإسرائيلية" إلى موضوع المناورات العسكرية المصرية كمؤشر على أن مصر ما زالت تبقي على الخيار الهجومي وربما التهيؤ لاحتمال إلغاء معاهدة السلام في ظل تطورات إقليمية معينة.
ونسبت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرونوت" العبرية لخبراء تقديرهم بأن الجيش المصري يجري مناورات عسكرية حسب عدة سيناريوهات، أحدها إنهاء "السلام" مع "إسرائيل"، واجتياح متجدد من الجيش "الإسرائيلي" لسيناء في ظل الهجوم على أهداف في مصر.
ونقلت عن من وصفته بـ مصدر عسكري كبير في إسرائيل" قوله: "إن هذه المناورة تستدعي التمعن والاعتراف بحقيقة أن الخيار المصري الهجومي باقٍ".
إلا أن مصدرًا مصريًا كبيرًا أكد أن "مناورة عسكرية بمثل هذا الحجم ما كانت لتتم دون تنسيق مسبق مع محافل في "إسرائيل" وفي الولايات المتحدة".
واعتبرت يديعوت أن المناورات المصرية تشير إلى أن المصريين يحتفظون لأنفسهم بالقدرات في حالة حدوث تغييرات إقليمية.
ونقلت عن مصادر "إسرائيلية" تقديرها بأن الانتقال من وضع الاتفاقات إلى وضع خرقها، يمكن أن يكون قصيرًا.
وادعت الصحيفة العبرية أن المصريين لم يكتفوا بالمناورات، بل أعدوا أيضًا معابر فوق قناة السويس وتحتها، تسمح بتدفق قوات كثيرة عندما يتطلب الأمر، لافتةً إلى أن أنواع وحجم الوسائل القتالية التي يشترونها (المصريون) يمكن أن تشير إلى أن الجيش المصري يحافظ جيدًا على قدرته الهجومية في سيناء.
وقد لخصت صحيفة معاريف الإسرائيلية قلق قادتها من مناورة بدر الكبرى  والتى أسمتها التهديد الجنوبى فقالت :
أن المصريين لم يكشفوا عن المناورة التى جرت منذ عام 1996 ، خاصة المناورات بمثل هذا الحجم الواسع النطاق .
 بالإضافة ألى أن المعلومات الاستخباراتية التى كانت متوافرة لدى إسرائيل تشير إلى أن الجيش المصرى لا يزال يتعامل مع إسرائيل على أنها العدو الرئيسى ، ومعظم التدريبات والمناورات الإستراتيجية المصرية تتحدث عن حرب مع " دولة تقع على حدود مصر من الشمال الشرقى " . والأسلحة ووسائل القتال الحديثة توجد فى أيدى الوحدات التى من المقرر أن تقاتل بالجبهة المواجهة لإسرائيل .
ثم تبدأ الصحيفة بعر ض إمكانات الجيش المصرىفتقول :
الجيش المصرى أكبر جيش فى الشرق الأوسط و أفريقيا 
فهو يضم ما يقرب من نصف مليون جندى نظامى وحوالى 500 طائرة مقاتلة وعشرات الطائرات الهيليكوبتر وحوالى 3500 دبابة , وكل ذلك يخلق جيشا قويا ومرعبا. وخصوصا أن المصريين لا يعتمدون فقط على الكم فالجيش المصرى يعد جيشا نوعيا وحديثا بكل المعايير، ويعتمد على أفضل ما تنتجه العسكرية الأمريكية .


ويجب أن نكون مؤمنين بقدرة جيشنا الوطنى المصرى الذى أعتبره  مبعث فخر لأمتنا العربية ومع القوات المسلحة للدول العربية اعتبرهم  صمام أمنها وأمانها رغم ما تتعرض له مصر من ازمات اقتصادية طاحنة تنوء بحملها الجبال، ورغم التشكيك الذى نراه للأسف الشديد من البعض الذين نسميهم طيور الظلام الذين شككوا في امكانية قيام القوات المسلحه المصريه بفرض سيطرتها على سيناء في حالة نشوب حرب فعليه مع اسرائيل وأن مصر لاتسطيع تحريك أعداد كبيرة من القوات وتامين الخطوط الاداريه والتموينية لها في الفترة المطلوبه وكان خير رد عليهم نجاح القوات المصريةفي زمن قياسي وبطريقه احترافيه فى تغير الإتجاه ونقل هذا الحجم الهائل من القوات إلى وسط سيناء حيث نقل 50 % من معدات الجيش المصري الى عمق سيناء في 6 ساعات و استطاع ان يصل لحالة الاستنفار الهجومي في 11 دقيقة فقط وتم اصدار حوالي 10 دراسات امريكية عن هذا الانجاز 

وكانت المناورة بدر الكبرى وما تلاها من مناورات مثل مناورة بدوى 3 فيها الرد على من يقللون من قدرة قواتنا المسلحة خاصة بعد تحديد أعداد القوات وأنواع تسليحها فى صحراء سيناء بناء على اتفاقية كامب ديفيد التى أتمنى أن نتحلل منها لأننا نتعامل مع عدو لا يحترم تعهداته أو إتفاقاته ويخشى الجيش المصرى على الرغم من تقدمه فى كثير من المجالات  العسكرية وتسليحه بأسلحة متفوقة نوعياً إلا أن عدونا يعلم مدى إيمان شعبنا وجيشنا وبأننا نستطيع أن نطردهم كما فعل الفرعون المصرى أحمس الأول والفرعون تحتمس الثالث وأننا نستطيع هزيمتهم كما حدث فى أكتوبر عام وأذكركم بحديث رسولنا صلوات الله عليه "اذا فتح الله عليكم مصر. فاتخذوا من أهلها جنوداً فهم خير أجناد الأرض وهم في رباط إلي يوم الدين". 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## الصاعق

موضوع أكثر من رائع يا والدي العزيز

----------


## العسل المر

*استمتعت جدا جدا يا والدي العزيز 

 

ولكم كانت امنياتي أن تندرج تلك الاحاديث أسفل عنوان _ جعيتميات - ليخلدها التاريخ أيها المقاتل الشريف ، فأنت
 من شاهدي هذا العصر - عصر الإنتصارات المفقودة

وأرى ان توقيت هذا الموضوع هو صائب جداً  - فليعلموا الحاقدين أننا أقوياء رغم كل شيء - فمصر هي مصدر القوة - وأبناءها هم الوقود السحري لإستكمال عجلات القوى لمداراتها الطبيعية


كل تحياتي وأمنياتي لك بالصحة ودوام العافية 

ابنك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*للتثبيت*
*مع جزيل الشكر لوالدنا و مؤرخنا و استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
*دمت لنا معلما فاضلا ننهل من علمك و حكمتك*
**

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> موضوع أكثر من رائع يا والدي العزيز


*بارك الله فيك يا أحمد .جيش مصر من شعبها ومهما حاول الحاقدين فنحن فى رباط إلى يوم الدين .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *استمتعت جدا جدا يا والدي العزيز 
> 
>  
> 
> ولكم كانت امنياتي أن تندرج تلك الاحاديث أسفل عنوان _ جعيتميات - ليخلدها التاريخ أيها المقاتل الشريف ، فأنت
>  من شاهدي هذا العصر - عصر الإنتصارات المفقودة
> 
> وأرى ان توقيت هذا الموضوع هو صائب جداً  - فليعلموا الحاقدين أننا أقوياء رغم كل شيء - فمصر هي مصدر القوة - وأبناءها هم الوقود السحري لإستكمال عجلات القوى لمداراتها الطبيعية
> 
> ...


*أبنى العزيز / عبد الرحيم
أحزننى كثيراً بعض الإقلام العربية التى تسير على خط وهمى أختلقه أعدائنا وراحوا يشككون فى جيشنا وقدراته وأنه قد ركن للنوم . وأزداد حزنى عندما وجدت أقلام مصرية مريضة تسايرهم .
بخصوص الجعيتميات فأسضمنها موضوعى تاريخ الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى حيث سأورد ضمن الموضوع بطولات حقيقية وكذا ما عايشته شخصياً فى المعارك ضد عدونا الجبان ..
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *للتثبيت*
> *مع جزيل الشكر لوالدنا و مؤرخنا و استاذنا الجليل سيد ابراهيم*
> *دمت لنا معلما فاضلا ننهل من علمك و حكمتك*
> **


*صديقى العزيز / ابن طيبة
لا أستحق كل هذا الفيض الجميل من كلماتك الصادرة من قلب عامر بالإيمان وحب هذا البلد .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سماح عطية

*استمتعت جداً بقراءة الموضوع
فأحداثه مدعاة للفخر
أرى أن من واجب آباءنا ذوي الخبرة والعلم ببواطن الأمور
أن يقوموا بتدريب الشباب نفسياً لمواجهة
الحرب النفسية التي يوجهها البعض تجاه شباب مصر
فجزاك الله خيراً أ.سيد جعيتم للعرض الشيق
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *استمتعت جداً بقراءة الموضوع
> فأحداثه مدعاة للفخر
> أرى أن من واجب آباءنا ذوي الخبرة والعلم ببواطن الأمور
> أن يقوموا بتدريب الشباب نفسياً لمواجهة
> الحرب النفسية التي يوجهها البعض تجاه شباب مصر
> فجزاك الله خيراً أ.سيد جعيتم للعرض الشيق
> وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


* 
أشكرك ايتها الفاضلة . مرورك أسعدنى . 
دمت بخير*

----------

